# Single-handed tips and tricks



## __floater__ (Nov 14, 2014)

*Please share your single-handed tips and tricks which make sailing easier, more relaxing, more efficient and/or safer for those of us who enjoy the freedom of sailing alone.*
I'll start things off.

**************

This isn't rocket science, but it's something I've developed out of routine and not something I heard or learned from someone else, though it may me practiced by many already.

When sailing alone in an area that requires short tacks, I've devised a way to limit scrambling from side to side, around the wheel in the cockpit.

After completing a tack, and once satisfied with the trim of the head sail, I remove the winch handle and form a "double-back" loop in the reverse direction around the winch and bring the tail back to the helm. Then I step to the high side, pre-load the empty winch and pop in the handle, again leading that tail back to the helm.

When I get to the next tack point, I simply give the sheet a quick tug to free the line from the self-tailing jaws, then hold the sheet tail high and "un-lasso" the line off one winch and haul the other sheet tight, without having to leave the helm position. Then I repeat the procedure in preparation for the next tack.

It doesn't sound like much, but prior to using the "double-back" loop on the loaded winch, I had to crawl to the low side a second time to "unwind" the sheet from the winch jaws, which was not only hard on the knees, but depending on wind strength, could get tiring on a long beat if the boat is healed hard.

I always "double-back" now. It has changed the way I sail alone.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Have a reliable autopilot.


----------



## Boogie Nights (Oct 15, 2014)

I do a fair bit of single handing. 

I have several things in my pre flight check list so to speak that I make sure are done before I leave.

remove as many lines and fenders as possible while still attached to the pontoon. (most times I can survive with just a centre line and a single fender in place while I tidy everything away)

Main sail is ready to hoist, before I leave the pontoon.

safety lines are clipped onto two points near the helm. 

I have a little pouch of sweets and chocolate clipped to the rail behind the helm.
I also have a 1.5liter bottle of squash clipped on to the rail. 

I pull up a lea cloth so that I can make sure my dog is in a safe place and can see me from the saloon, which means he's happy and secure. this gives me peace of mind and I can get on without worrying about him.

I make sure I have some quick and easy food ready to put on the stove. no messing about with fiddly cooking. 

in the cockpit my boat is designed for short handed sailing. 
I use an autopilot 50% of the time. 

I have single line reefing on the main. (x3)

I have a roller furling head sail (with the option of self tacking if I'm feeling really lazy)

I also use a boom brake so running downwind is less scary when cutting it fine and it give an extra element of control when gybing.

I also have music on speakers in the cockpit, which helps to keep me focussed when racing or entertained and warm in winter because I can dance while at the wheel!

I also use a kitchen timer for not just food but, to remind me to mark plots on the chart, fill in the log book and other regular things.

Oh, yes
I also removed the toilet door. saves a lot of faffing about getting snagged on a door handle and honestly, my dog doesn't mind me dropping my foulies in the saloon then reversing into the heads.


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

For long passages, a windvane is absolutely essential. The one best single suggestion: Plan WAY ahead for every circumstance. It is very easy to get in big trouble singlehanding by forgetting to plan the most innocuous, simplest things.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

I just do things slowly.


----------



## Puddin'_Tain (Feb 14, 2014)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> I just do things slowly.


Ditto. In particular, I let the boat sail more slowly and more comfortably by reefing far sooner than I would with a crew aboard, and opting for comfort/safety when choosing my point of sail (not trying to sail too close to the wind when sailing close-hauled, and not sailing too close to directly downwind when on a run). If I have to make an extra tack or two (or an extra gybe or two) so be it.


----------



## Uricanejack (Nov 17, 2012)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> I just do things slowly.


Me to. one step at a time, plan a few moves ahead.


----------



## Uricanejack (Nov 17, 2012)

TQA said:


> Have a reliable autopilot.


I will get one one day.
Right now I lock the wheel, If boat is balanced se will go straight for a bit.
Used a bungee when I had a tiller


----------



## Uricanejack (Nov 17, 2012)

__floater__ said:


> *Please share your single-handed tips and tricks which make sailing easier, more relaxing, more efficient and/or safer for those of us who enjoy the freedom of sailing alone.*
> I'll start things off.
> 
> **************
> ...


Not sure what you mean by "Double Back"
I never leave a winch handle in the winch. it gets in the way. 
Like you I take a turn or two on the windward winch and pull out the slack.
I have self tailing winches. so I leave on the winch and ring a turn back to my hand.
Tiller was easier on my old boat. with the wheel I often stand in front and use the wheel brake a lot.
When I come about I put wheel over then leave midships fter through the wind. 
like to come through the wind slowly so Ican pull in as much sheet by hand as I can. Then quickly add a few turns to winch the last bit.
Il head up and luff a bit to make it easier.

Gybing I sheet the main in first and don't worry about the jib till after its eased not the most efficent but its more controled 
I have been known to chicken Gybe.

I narrow Channels down wind I often sheet the main in or drop it.


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

Ditto on standing (or sitting on the coaming) in front of the wheel instead of behind it. I also cross-sheet (running the loaded sheet to the windward winch). This allows me to sit on the windward side and do all my sail adjustments without moving around. I also pre-feed the lazy sheet/winch right after I tack. I have also installed a ratchet block on my spinnaker sock control line. It really simplifies things for single handed take-downs.


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

Boogie Nights said:


> Main sail is ready to hoist, before I leave the pontoon.


It is intelligent to always have the main ready to go up when leaving a slip/mooring irrespective of how many people are on board. This was demonstrated to me during a sailing exam I did thirty years ago (I had two crew with me) where the examiner waited until I was motoring out of a congested marina in a brisk breeze and he simply switched the engine off, pocketed the key and sat back to see what I would do. Since then, my boat is always ready to sail when we leave our mooring.



Boogie Nights said:


> I use an autopilot 50% of the time.


The above two go hand-in-hand - when you're alone, hoisting a main without an autopilot is a mission. I also use mine far more than 50% when I'm sailing alone - I virtually drive using the buttons.


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

Good stuff here, especially the AP. I like to just sail when I'm solo. No time pressure or destination. It's also an opportunity to sail in and out of harbors, anchorages, onto moorings(with safe space around), etc. stuff guests or family might find tedious(luckily, mine enjoy doing the same). 

So as others have mentioned(do your 'work' before getting underway). Essential for me is an easy to view CP. Lately, two(an added tablet) have improved my single handing. 

Easier to keep track of tight channels and hazards while under sail. Single handing, there's no time to fiddle with piloting so these tools are have made things much more enjoyable, and safer. 

And Lazy jacks or similar on the main. I like to sail onto vacant moorings to take a break or have lunch. No flaking, just drop and stop. Raise and go. 

One of my favorite things to do is douse the headsail and reach under main alone to improve my abilities. Main alone is the tool for precise sailing. 

Add sailing up to a mooring, and you could spend an hour trying to hit it just right(I have, not always easy).

Auto pilot is gem, no matter how simple(I love my 12 year old 4000WP).


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Our main halyard is run aft to the cockpit, but it's a very high-drag arrangement when you try to hoist from there. When my wife is with us I jump the halyard at the mast (it exits 4 feet above deck) while she tails.. When I'm alone it's a pain to deal with it like that, but it's fixed now.

I installed a normal, open camcleat on the mast below the halyard exit. Now I can jump the halyard at the mast, and cleat it there, leaving the slack halyard on deck.. Then to the cockpit, tail all the slack out with no load, when I winch the last foot or so up the halyard jumps out of the cam cleat and the load is back on the clutch at the cockpit. Works pretty slick.. Prior to that it was a few trips back and forth to work it up, or a very tiring grind from the cockpit end.

Goes without saying that the AP is driving during this exercise...


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Here's a great book you can download for free and read on your PC, or convert it to a doc file and read it on a Kindle. http://sfbaysss.org/oldsite20131023/tipsbook/SinglehandedTipsThirdEdition.pdf

Gary


----------



## harmonic (Sep 10, 2013)

Try not to get too tired get as much sleep as you can when you can.Dont push your boat hard and reef early.I drag a sleeping bag out into my cockpit and cat nap on deck,when its not too rough.


----------



## theonecalledtom (Jan 2, 2008)

Ditto on auto pilot ftw though if anything is dicey I hand steer - coming out of SD yesterday I had warships on maneuvers a cruise ship coming into the channel and kelp everywhere. Fun times....

Think steps ahead but don't take short cuts. When I started I would leave fenders on deck rather than stow properly but then sheets can get caught on them. One example among many but make sure everything is as ship shape as possible, even more than you would normally as there's no-one to take the helm and avoid the traffic when you have to go forward to fix something.

Andrew Evans has written a good book - "Singlehanded Sailing: Thoughts, Tips, Techniques & Tactics" - he also a few youtube vids too. The book is available on Amazon. From what I can tell he's a nice guy so buy it now 

Allow extra time for everything, and build skills stage by stage.

Strap on - even in great conditions. You don't want to watch your boat sail away. Its a pain in the ass, but less embarrassing.


----------



## theonecalledtom (Jan 2, 2008)

To jump the main I lead the halyard around a winch and back to the mast, jump with left hand and tail with the right. A cam cleat might be easier but this approach seems to work reasonably well.

Working with my race sails is a pain, the main has a bolt rope and requires love to get up and down, the headsails are difficult to flake on deck especially with any wind. My cruising main I can flake in a minute single handed with the lazy jacks and not much longer without. Roller furling headsail is really easy, flaking sails on deck being pretty annoying. As is maneuvering them to the dock for a proper tidy up at the end of the day. Point is that equipment can make a huge difference.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

GeorgeB said:


> I have also installed a ratchet block on my spinnaker sock control line. It really simplifies things for single handed take-downs.


BRILLIANT IDEA Why didn't I think of that.

But I have had to cleat it off a a couple of time and it has been a hassle so I will have one with a jam cleat.

OK on my shopping list.


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

I came up with the ratchet block idea after MrsB almost went up the mast when a puff filled the lower half of the kite during a douse and another time during a very windy day when we were thinking of running all the way to Sacramento because it was too windy to douse.  What I did was cut the stitching on one side of the control line and tread a 40mm ratchet block with a snap shackle so the ratchet works in the direction of the douse. After a spinnaker set we (I) snap the shackle to a forepeak pad-eye and tie a slip knot in the line to keep the sock from sliding down the kite. To douse, pull on the control line to release the slip knot and begin the douse. We get much better control by pulling “up” from the deck instead of “down” from the sock. The ratchet really works well to keep the sock from zippering up during a gust and keeps the douser safely on the deck.


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

TQA said:


> Have a reliable autopilot.


#1 on my list. 
#2 is to have an additional hand held 'remote control' for that AP .... waterproof too, in case you do fall overboard.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Always try and make sure I have everything I need in the cockpit before I drop off the mooring so I have minimal need to leave the cockpit:

Water to keep hydrated.
LifeJacket
Rain Gear
Warm Jacket
Hats
Binoculars
Horn
Eldridge Tide & Pilot Book (An East Coast Thing)
Chart(s)
Whistle
Handheld VHF
Flashlight (during nighttime)
Glasses (including sun)

Plus I always bring up some pieces of fruit (apples, oranges, banana) for a quick bite when underway without leaving the cockpit. Also usually have a bag of some type of trail mix too.


----------



## Delezynski (Sep 27, 2013)

I have a yarn to tell......Sorry, just had to say that. 

I no longer sail alone, but back when I did I used the quick tip I posted on Youtube at;






It's an easy way to handle lines and other items when you want them "out of the way", but EASY to access! I have even used it to tame the jib till I wanted it out, without roller furling.

By the way, we STILL use this even with 2 of us aboard.

Greg


----------



## __floater__ (Nov 14, 2014)

Uricanejack said:


> Not sure what you mean by "Double Back"


I'm struggling to explain but let me take another run at it. Wall of text ahead lol.

Imagine you're single handing behind the wheel and your self-tailing winches are slightly ahead of the wheel, but still accessible with a knee on the seat. You have just finished a tack and you're on the low side trimming your jib, close hauled, beating through narrows against the wind.
You grind until you're satisfied with the sail's shape and remove your winch handle. Now, before leaving the low side, this is where I "double back". I turn the line counter-clockwise back around the winch lightly enough so that I don't disturb the line between the self-tailing jaws (sometimes it takes a twist of the line between the fingers to make it lie right), and lead the tail back to the helm. Then I climb to the high side with handle still in hand and wrap the winch, take up the slack and insert the winch handle, then bring that tail also to the helm. Now when I'm ready to tack, a quick tug on the double-back takes the load off the jaws and onto a hand wrap, ready to flip off the winch from up high then turning to pick up the sheet I'm about to haul. It saves from climbing back down to the low side a second time to unwrap the line from the self-tailer.
I sail on a lake and probably make a lot more turns than most of you sharks, so the benefit of this technique on an extended, single-handed, short beat might not register with many of you.
It's not something to practice with a cockpit full of guests, for obvious reasons, but alone or with a familiar first mate, I find it very handy. I never leave a winch without doubling back now.

I'll plant a GoPro up high off the stern rail in the spring and post a video.


----------



## bacampbe (Mar 17, 2009)

The double-back approach sounds useful. But I'd advise people to check that they can still further trim the winch without accidentally releasing the line. At least on my boat, if the tail does not flow straight out from the jaws, it's are likely to pop out.


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

I guess I perform essentially the same .... when tacking I only single 'wrap' (but not in the self tailing part of the drum) on what will be the low side winch, quickly pull in the jib sheet before the sail fills on the new tack and quickly lead the jibsheet across and put several wraps on what will be the high side winch which I can then tweak to final adjustment at my leisure ... now all the sail primary trim controls, and me, are on the high side and all within close reach.


----------



## __floater__ (Nov 14, 2014)

bacampbe said:


> The double-back approach sounds useful. But I'd advise people to check that they can still further trim the winch without accidentally releasing the line. At least on my boat, if the tail does not flow straight out from the jaws, it's are likely to pop out.


On my Harken winches I have snuck back down with the handle to give another couple extra cranks and when I do I find the excess line coming off the drum actually grows a loop off in the right direction...as if it "sticks" in the jaws until it is ejected by the self-tailing arm. It could certainly work differently with different winches and I suppose it would depend a lot on which direction the self-tailing arm points on a particular boat as well.


----------



## socal c25 (Nov 1, 2013)

Uricanejack said:


> I will get one one day.
> Right now I lock the wheel, If boat is balanced se will go straight for a bit.
> Used a bungee when I had a tiller


Bungees are my tiller pilot, I have sailed a straight for about 2 hours and not once touched the tiller, just a small adjustment on the sails now and then.


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

Puddin'_Tain said:


> Ditto. In particular, I let the boat sail more slowly and more comfortably by reefing far sooner than I would with a crew aboard, and opting for comfort/safety when choosing my point of sail (not trying to sail too close to the wind when sailing close-hauled, and not sailing too close to directly downwind when on a run). If I have to make an extra tack or two (or an extra gybe or two) so be it.


That is the whole point! Right on!

Down


----------



## tweitz (Apr 5, 2007)

My lines are all led to the cockpit, but the main sheet is at the forward end, so when I am behind the wheel, I can't reach it instantly. In puffy weather I will lead the traveler lines back to the wheel. They go through clam cleats, so I can simply lift the line (I am pretty tall) to release the line from the cleat and this will let the traveler move to windward without leaving the wheel.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

Paging Mr. Muse... Mr. FoolishMuse?


----------



## kjango (Apr 18, 2008)

When I sail alone I use both hands . Never quite grasped that single hand thing....seems like wiping your butt with your foot for the sake of making it more difficult......but that's just me.


----------



## Andrew65 (Dec 21, 2009)

...which leads me to ask if smacking your crew with one hand is singlehanded sailing. Strangulation needs two, so that's out.

To make life easier though, I run a loose non stretchable line from my tiller through appropriate sized blocks attached to the rail running forward around the mast and back down the other side to the tiller again. When I'm forward and lifting into the wind, I can tweak the tiller to windward to not round-up.


----------



## BoxedUp (Nov 22, 2006)

theonecalledtom said:


> Strap on - even in great conditions. You don't want to watch your boat sail away. Its a pain in the ass, but less embarrassing.


As well as wearing a PFD while underway.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Uricanejack said:


> Me to. one step at a time, *plan a few moves ahead.*


This is advice that I live by.
I'm not offering advice here, I'm just saying what *I* do:

I try to plan very far ahead, and be very observant of changing conditions.
Singlehanding a boat with no self-tailing winches, lines at the mast, symmetric spinnakers (Yes, I fly it alone) and hank-on headsails, I've got to be 5 moves ahead of everyone else.

This reduces haste, which reduces risk.


----------



## __floater__ (Nov 14, 2014)

Planning ahead isn't really a tip or trick. Neither is taking it slow or enjoying time alone.
Maybe the jist of the thread flew too high.


----------



## __floater__ (Nov 14, 2014)

kjango said:


> When I sail alone I use both hands . Never quite grasped that single hand thing....seems like wiping your butt with your foot for the sake of making it more difficult......but that's just me.


A valuable addition to the topic.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

__floater__ said:


> Planning ahead isn't really a tip or trick. Neither is taking it slow or enjoying time alone.
> Maybe the jist of the thread flew too high.


Actually I think it is one of the most useful tips so far.

Speaking of one hand, I recommend a pee bottle and a strict rule never to pee over the side while single handing. It's too much of a risk of going overboard. You always need one hand for the boat and with sailing foulies it's usually difficult to keep one hand on the boat while you "free Willie". 

MedSailor


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

__floater__ said:


> Planning ahead isn't really a tip or trick. Neither is taking it slow or enjoying time alone.
> Maybe the jist of the thread flew too high.


Ok, you're looking for clever gadgets, knots and methods of running lines, that sort of thing.

I agree that "enjoying time alone" is not a "trick".

I disagree that planning ahead is not a "tip". It is a good tip, which can help you keep your a$$ on the boat, by not being in a rush to do something that you should have done an hour ago, before the wind built up.

Hey, don't take it from me. If you want clever gadgets and clever ways to handle your lines and such, buy this book:

Singlehanded Sailing: Thoughts, Tips, Techniques & Tactics: Andrew Evans: 9780071836531: Amazon.com: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@5103-5W9WlL


----------



## Puddin'_Tain (Feb 14, 2014)

__floater__ said:


> Planning ahead isn't really a tip or trick. Neither is taking it slow or enjoying time alone.
> Maybe the jist of the thread flew too high.


Ah, but that is the thing that many folks forget to do. The technicalities of sailing solo aren't all that different from sailing with a crew. It's just that YOU have to do everything yourself, and plan accordingly. I sail alone quite frequently (just yesterday, in fact), yet our boat doesn't have self-tailing winches, the tiller pilot works only intermittently, and not all the lines are lead to the coach top. Somehow I manage --- mainly by slowing things down, not acting like I have others on the boat to help me if I screw up, and enjoying the sailing.


----------



## Delezynski (Sep 27, 2013)

Puddin'_Tain said:


> Ah, but that is the thing that many folks forget to do. The technicalities of sailing solo aren't all that different from sailing with a crew. It's just that YOU have to do everything yourself, and plan accordingly. I sail alone quite frequently (just yesterday, in fact), yet our boat doesn't have self-tailing winches, the tiller pilot works only intermittently, and not all the lines are lead to the coach top. Somehow I manage --- mainly by slowing things down, not acting like I have others on the boat to help me if I screw up, and enjoying the sailing.


I also feel the same, even though my sailor wife is always there now.

The other aspect coupled with planning ahead that we BOTH practice is, doing "what if" exercises. What if that line parts, or what if that guy cuts right. or....... ???? 

It's saved our bacon a couple of times in the past.

Greg


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

> Hey, don't take it from me. If you want clever gadgets and clever ways to handle your lines and such, buy this book:


FoolishMuse has offered it for free here:

http://sfbaysss.org/oldsite20131023/tipsbook/SinglehandedTipsThirdEdition.pdf


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Yup, but ya know, after reading it online in PDF form, I found it was much more palatable to read as a book in my hands. I also keep it on my boat.

The guy has done a lot for singlehand sailing, and sailing in general, that it's good karma to actually buy a copy and support him.


----------



## gamayun (Aug 20, 2009)

Make sure the charts or race instructions are in the cockpit BEFORE you get to that crowded, unfamiliar anchorage or the start line with other single-handed racers...


----------



## Scotty C-M (Aug 14, 2013)

Great tips. I read it with interest because I also single hand a lot. Two small things: 

I make sure that the gates are closed before I leave the dock, and I'm tied into my harness to a line I have in the cockpit that is just long enough to let me move freely around. The jack lines are already set if I need to go forward.

I agree about the need for a prepared attitude. In addition I remind myself that there are a lot of large forces on the boat. My boat is 40' and even in light wind, the forces are large. Therefor I take especial care when single handing in all the "normal" processes.


----------



## Puddin'_Tain (Feb 14, 2014)

Delezynski said:


> ...
> The other aspect coupled with planning ahead that we BOTH practice is, doing "what if" exercises. What if that line parts, or what if that guy cuts right. or....... ????
> 
> It's saved our bacon a couple of times in the past.
> ...


Yes. The "what if?" game. I play it all the time when sailing solo, often almost unconsciously. I also use it as a tool when teach others to sail ---
-- "See that tug? Once he passes that buoy over there he's going to either keep on his present course and head up the coast, or turn toward the tanker anchorage and cut right in front of us. What do you think we should do if he turns?"; 
-- or "OK, as we enter the harbor we'll have to make a pretty hard left turn to stay in the designated channel. What should we do if: the wind dies?; a big set of swell hits just as we reach the mouth?; a little speed boat zips out from behind the south breakwater? the engine dies?; etc.";
-- or (my favorite), "Don't look up. Don't look at the GPS. Just grab that chart off of the cabin table and put you finger on where you think we are." You would be amazed how many people, even if they have some experience, have no idea where they are without looking at a chart plotter.


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

Lots of good suggestions here. Ditto on standing ahead of the pedestal. I stand there more than behind the wheel. Getting food, taking a pee, simple stuff needs to be planned, not to even mention how to get that spinnaker up or douse it. Many times you cannot immediately get below to get something important like binoculars or that rain jacket. Use LISTS. One use for that egg timer for singlehanding long passages: a sleep limiter. I set it for 20 min. and sometimes catch some winks right ahead of the wheel crosswise.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Think differently about this:
I don't want any clutter in the cockpit. Don't want to worry about things being in the way or going overboard. I get a drink/food from down below comsume it and the trash goes in the bin below. A dive light lives full time in the cockpit and is the only thing except the air horn in the cockpit. I do all my charting before leaving including bailout spots. Cruising guide, charts and the like are left open to the right page down below at the nav station. I look at weather and if a multiple day sail go through all the what ifs before leaving.
I think life jackets just mean they may find a corpse to bury. Harnesses are what counts. Still unless it's night or I'm concerned about weather being in the cockpit unharnessed seems fine to me. I go up and down the companion way hundreds of times so it just a hindrance. 
Please note I built my boat to be singled. Every thing leads to cockpit. The AP can be controlled from screens at the helm ( least used), under the hard dodger ( most used) or at the nav station. There is also a wireless remote but I think that's dangerous. With the raymarine remote fails due to mishap or bad batteries you lose total control until you recycle the system so I don't use it much.
I set up danger zones on the radar and AIS. I track nearby vessels and query every AIS signal for data.
I go through and operate all systems before I leave even the genset and pumps. I check locale and integrity of all key spares before I leave. I don't leave if anything on the boat is questionable. My attitude is you can't stand watch and safely fix things so boat needs to be Bristol.
Singling means you trust your AP and/or wind vane, your electronics, your weather review, your boat and yourself.
Crew means you take turns singling the boat.
Hardest part is getting in/out of slips or on moorings. Anchoring is easier for me. If I know I'll need to return to a slip I dearly wish for line handlers so will call ahead. Have even anchored or done figure eights until they are available.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

GeorgeB said:


> I came up with the ratchet block idea after MrsB almost went up the mast when a puff filled the lower half of the kite during a douse and another time during a very windy day when we were thinking of running all the way to Sacramento because it was too windy to douse.  What I did was cut the stitching on one side of the control line and tread a 40mm ratchet block with a snap shackle so the ratchet works in the direction of the douse. After a spinnaker set we (I) snap the shackle to a forepeak pad-eye and tie a slip knot in the line to keep the sock from sliding down the kite. To douse, pull on the control line to release the slip knot and begin the douse. We get much better control by pulling "up" from the deck instead of "down" from the sock. The ratchet really works well to keep the sock from zippering up during a gust and keeps the douser safely on the deck.


Any chance you have a picture or two of this?

Regards,
Brad


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

outbound said:


> Please note I built my boat to be singled. Every thing leads to cockpit.


I'm with you on everything except this. I've sailed way too many boats with cockpit-led lines that require a winch to be used for everything. The friction builds up too quickly.

Even as I get older I am still quite pleased with all my mast controls. When I come home from a delivery on a boat that has the cabintop under the dodger dominated by winches and linestoppers I love my clean chart tables on either side of the companionway.

Horses for courses but cockpit-led lines are not a requirement for single-handing. The convenience of location is balanced by friction. It's up to each of us to decide how to make those compromises. Even at my age and with a really _really_ bad back I can raise and strike the sails, put in and take out reefs, and tweak the vang faster on my boat with controls at the mast than with everything run back to the cockpit.

Then of course, with some exceptions on some boats, lines led aft mean opportunities for water in the cockpit.

My suggestion is before spending a lot of time, energy, and money running lines to the cockpit people should go sailing and see if they really want to accept the downsides of that arrangement.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

A- we've discussed this elsewhere and if I had better knees and was more agile going forward I would agree with you. 
However,it is what it is. So I invested in designing and executing a low friction system. In practice it's not friction that's the devil. It's twist. So every time the boat goes to bed or if I have a moment while underway I coil and recoil all my lines taking out any twist. With this I only need a winch handle or need to push the button for the last little bit of tightening. 
When singling having all powered winches is a blessing. Will pull in all the slack in the lazy sheet leaving one wrap on the winch, move the car to the proper position ( yes it's control is lead to the cockpit as well) and ease the traveler to where I'll want on the next tack.As I tack pull in the jib sheet manually. Then add two or three wraps and push the button. I find going past the angle of the new tack and then using the one degree AP button as I trim back up works best.
Going downwind I rig the preventers for both sides ( theyre lead to cockpit). Bring the boom amidships with tail of main sheet lead so if you pull it it will come out of self tailer jaws. Then roll up what ever headsail is in use. Gybe and let out main. Tighten preventer. Let out jib. Once again car has been moved before starting the evolution.
I try to avoid DDW when alone and coastal or day sailing. That way don't need to use the pole.
If I'm confused or overwhelmed I just hove to ( really fore reach) until I sort myself out.
Downside of bringing everything to the cockpit is the spaghetti. You need to be anal and coil everything not in active use. Fortunately have room under the dodger for it and they stay put.
Other downside is when you are not singling crew needs to be taught and re taught what line does what thing. Having lines color coded helps ( white withe red strip is third reef and so forth). Wife pulled clutches for fore and after guys out of the deck by side of cockpit. She was using powered winch and thought she was rolling the genny up. Powered winches are dangerous things in the wrong hands.


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

I agree that aft-led lines are not necessary and may just complicate matters. Whenever I think of some brilliant new idea about adding equipment, it often becomes evident that what initially seems great presents more problems than it's worth. When I look at some of the "Conestoga wagons" nowadays, with every imaginable gadget and countless yards of flapping plastic and canvas, it's amazing that they can sail at all


----------



## skygazer (Sep 3, 2011)

Single handing even on Sebago Lake with warm water and a hot sunny day I harness myself in before using the auto pilot. On the ocean with frigid water it's even more important. If you ever should fall overboard the autopilot will ensure your boat sails away until it either hits land or the batteries die. 

I agree with whoever said the harness is more important than the life preserver.


----------



## Waltthesalt (Sep 22, 2009)

I've found having checklists helpful pre-underway, securing for the nite, leaving the boat, heavy weather.


----------



## CharlzO (Nov 12, 2013)

My brother has a habit of trailing a long floating line off the stern (100'ish) when out, as a last-ditch effort in the off chance he falls off. Doesn't work as well if you're got good speed, since that 100' will go by before you surface more than likely, but in lighter wind, where some of might be more lax in paying attention, it doesn't hurt. Obviously only works when out somewhere without traffic for it to get caught up in. 

I single-hand my 26' on the lake, no AP, no cockpit lines, and have had no issues. It's about being methodical about the approach, and knowing what to use to your advantage when needed. But every person has a different location, a different agenda, and different situations, so it's about tailoring to your own tastes.


----------



## rbyham (Dec 25, 2012)

I dont mean to hijack the thread but I do have a related question. Why do so many enjoy single-handing? Here is my answer. I love being out and not having to be concerned for crew happiness as relates to speed, course, temperature, or duration. The solitude is powerful.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

smurphny said:


> I agree that aft-led lines are not necessary and may just complicate matters. Whenever I think of some brilliant new idea about adding equipment, it often becomes evident that what initially seems great presents more problems than it's worth. When I look at some of the "Conestoga wagons" nowadays, with every imaginable gadget and countless yards of flapping plastic and canvas, it's amazing that they can sail at all


whoeever rigged my new boat did this

everything is led aft and has HUGE way too long running rigging for everything

no matter what, lines led aft will ALWAYS have more potential kinking and bunching up points than at the mast.

whereas a boat with no blocks, or cam cleats, or clutches etc will have less

based on that alone its actually simpler and easier to do lines at the mast EVEN FOR SINGLEHANDING

for example just today I had the unnerving and dumb feeling of having to feed both my jib and main halyards at each turning point leading aft simply because

1 my main despite being fed in mast with no slugs and having a feeder, *jammed*(meaning a line led aft is useless as you have to unjam at the mast)

2 and my jib halyard became caught at a turning block at the mast and wouldn feed past the turning blocks going aft...

meaning you have to go and clear up the halyard(s) up front wich if not led aft you are already there any ways

now this doesnt mean some systems dont work perfectly all the time

it means that at least to me an autopilot to help you stay into the wind that minute or so it takes to raise both jib and main per say is MUCH FASTER than these damn ALL LED AFT rigged boats that actually are far more cumbersome to singlhand if not rigged PERFECTLY

far too many boats work worse setup aft than at the mast far too many


----------



## skygazer (Sep 3, 2011)

christian.hess said:


> ...now this doesnt mean some systems dont work perfectly all the time
> 
> it means that at least to me an autopilot to help you stay into the wind that minute or so it takes to raise both jib and main per say is MUCH FASTER than these damn ALL LED AFT rigged boats that actually are far more cumbersome to singlhand if not rigged PERFECTLY


I'd like to mention that while great to have, an autopilot is not absolutely necessary either. I used to use two bungee cords which held the tiller, and allowed me to make a sudden adjustment because they stretched when needed. On smaller boats I could make minor course adjustments by moving my weight to one side or the other, the boat gradually curving away from the weighted side.

Instead of bungees I also sometimes used a line that fastened to one side of the cockpit near the stern, went around the forward end of the tiller with a half hitch, and across the cockpit to fasten to the other side in a V shape. I could simply slide the hitch aft to loosen the line, or jam it forward to hold the tiller in position while I went forward. I balanced the sails first so the boat held her course. Similar to locking a wheel.

Piece of rope, can't get much cheaper for a solution, and it worked fine for short periods of time. When slid aft the line was so slack that the tiller was free to move.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

self steering device electric, mechanical or othwerwise is what I should of said

even a monkey! jajaja


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

I think the value of lines being led aft is best judged on a case-by-case basis, depending on the boat and how the installation is done.

I know that on my boat, the cabin top is sort of rounded, and not all that wide. For me, that area is best kept clear of clutter so I haven't run lines aft. On a larger, more modern boat, with a wider, flatter cabin top, I can see the value as long as there aren't too many turning points building up friction.

I would say that lazy jacks can be another useful feature for singlehand sailors. Less wrestling with the mainsail mess. I don't use them myself, though.

Something else I've done: In the absence of crew who can winch me aloft for repairs, I've installed a total of 5 halyards: 2 main, 2 jib and one spinnaker that can be used for a jib. If your lines aren't led to the cockpit, jacklines are even more important, IMO.

I sailed around the Delmarva peninsula in the most benign conditions, but still clipped in religiously. I'm inherently clumsy, and it wouldn't require bad weather for me to fall overboard.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

christian.hess said:


> no matter what, lines led aft will ALWAYS have more potential kinking and bunching up points than at the mast.


And as your example points out, more opportunities for a failure.

I have never seen lines led aft without at least two turning points and an extra clutch. I was on a boat recently with five turning points and a clutch. Nightmare. Every single activity required a winch. I raised the main by hand from the mast - crew in the cockpit keeping the slack taken up was working harder than I was.

And then on most boats there is the additional openings for water to get under the dodger. Bad.

In my opinion, lines led aft is one of that ideas that seems good but in practice doesn't work at to be as helpful as expected.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Far safer to have everything led back to the cockpit.

I certainly have never had one line twist like you guys are talking about.

The necessity to go forward in nasty weather should be reduced to malfunctions only, not general work reefing, etc.

Mind you, you can do what you like  but I will opt for the 'lets not get washed off the deck' school.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

SVAuspicious said:


> And as your example points out, more opportunities for a failure.
> 
> I have never seen lines led aft without at least two turning points and an extra clutch. I was on a boat recently with five turning points and a clutch. Nightmare. Every single activity required a winch. I raised the main by hand from the mast - crew in the cockpit keeping the slack taken up was working harder than I was.
> 
> ...


Ive read many a book and met many a solo sailors that will always swear by lines at the mast, especially with rails on each side of the mast so one can press themselves against it and use both hands(this really depends on size of boat)

raising and lowering sails at the mast takes nano seconds provided you have well lubed and free slides or slugs or mast track, same for however your foresail is attached...foil, hanks, whatever.

Im one of those people that enjoy KISS AND REDUNDANT sysytems on my boat that dont share things in common(one exceptiion would be nuts and bolts again for redundancy and easy fixing at sea)

so at the mast halyard wise and running rigging wise 2 main halyards or a heavy topping lift to act as halyard or hauling line, 2 jib halyards or foresail halyards, a spinnaker or asym halyard and a combination of halyards for gin or spinny pole...

that way you have options...all at the mast...all easy running and flowing lines...

harness hookup at the mast...my next boat(yeah always dreaming) will have these mast rails(I forget the name in english, basically pulpits each side of the mast that also act as halyard attachment points when at acnhor) to lean your back and butt against when doing this work in heavy weather

only line I would take aft if the boat is equipped with it is a quick release vang line or in some boats a preventer line that can be quickly and easily released in case of a deep role

this would apply mostly to mid boom sheeted high aspect mains and racier boats really...

if Im fealy dandy and have the $$$ I would have remote step buttons for an electronic autopilot on deck at the mast like you have for windlasses at the bow to make course corrections on the go while hauling or lowerings sails again to make things go faster so you can get back on track quickly and easily. why on deck? and not a remote? so again you have both you hands and arms available to work, you have 3 grabs on deck at all times and if you include your back and butt for bracing you are also balanced...

anyways

I do agree with bubblehead that boats with lines led aft should be seen case by case however THE OVERHWELMING MAJORITY will be slower, more friction and failure points as well as more hardware to go bad...just replacing a 3 point or 4 point halyard led aft is about 1000% times more expensive than a halyard replacement at the mast hardware wise...

like always others thoughts and experiences may differ and likes and dislikes boat setup wise is what makes us different but equals out there in the ocean or water or lake or wherever...

peace


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

The only lines in my cockpit are the jib sheets and the main sheet, of which the jib sheets are neatly coiled and not on the deck. Instead, they are looped on a cleat close to the winches. The main sheet sits behind the helm seat, neatly coiled in the cockpit well where no one can possibly step on it. I've been aboard boats where lines are running everywhere you look on the deck and cabin top. To me, this is insane, especially on a small to mid sized boat where they become nothing more than tripping hazards. Running all those lines to the cockpit, to me, pretty much eliminates any safety gained by not going to the mast to raise the main.

All the best,

Gary


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Ok guys feel the need to rant and tell the other side of the story.

I've had my boat 2yrs now. She has accrued some significant miles both days ailing,coastal 4-600m hops and ocean passages. She is always short handed so even when 1or2 other sailors are on board in effect she is singled.

Devil is in the details.
Main on dutchman. No chance of battens catching in lazy jacks. Sail fully controlled when reefing.
Ultra low friction blocks on main. You can pull in reefs by hand and only use winch on halyard or reef line for the last little tweek. 
No right angles. No stretch lines. Take twist out every time you flake a line. No hang ups at blocks.
My 105lbs. 60+yrs. old 4'10" wife can raise, reef and strike any sail on the boat by herself in a gale with 10-12seas running from the safety of the cockpit.
Take a look at how the round the world racing crowd rigs their boats. We can learn something from them. Here you have fit, young very skilled folks and they aren't going forward.
I had crinkles and the other paraphanalia built in to have a choice and a fallback. It's never been used.
Yes I have spaghetti .
But I have plenty of room under the hard dodger for it or secure it to the rails of the push pulpit.
The issue of water through holes in the dodger is a non issue. The holes are small and mostly filled with the lines coming through. The house is radiused. With a coiled line dumped there negliable water comes in and is drained rapidly to the lateral inside edge of the hard dodger. This is even true with huge amounts of green water flushing the decks and top of the house. You can leave a paperback there and it would stay dry in a storm.
I would respectfully ask A to go on an ocean passage with me before he discounts the comfort, safety and ease of running everything ( even preventers, fore and after guys) aft.
The only thing I moved back forward was the spin halyard and pole lift. It was just easier when dealing with stuff as you are on the foredeck anyway.


----------



## Boogie Nights (Oct 15, 2014)

+1 to all the comments advocating lines led aft for solo sailing

my boat was designed form the outset as a short handed fast cruiser. 

I have 13 lines leading aft to my cockpit. all controlable from within reach of the wheel. 
I have reef one, reef two and two lines for reef three. all colour coded in red, amber, green sequence. 
I have a self tacking jib sheet line (pink flek)
then the main halyard is grey and very distinguishable in the dark. 
my vang/kicker is black
spare halyard is white with yellow fleck (easy to find in dark)
and the main sheet is blue fleck and lives nearer the wheel away from the othr lines. 
the two gib sheets led aft are a pinkish red solid colour. again very easy to distinguish in the dark and by feel.

ah I also forgot my main sheet tweaker, which is jazzy coloured like disco colours. 
again very easy to distinguish. 

as previous commenter says the devil is in the detail. 

having easy to distinguish lines, ones that can be identified in the dark or by feel is important. When untangling lines, they are easier to tidy away when they look different and when each line is colour coded. 

stacking the reef lines carefully in order of use is also a detail. 
making sure the main sheet is free to run, away from the other lines. another detail. 

all of these lines are led through clutches which are labeled. (though the labels need replacing) so that visitors to the boat can see what line does what. 

i changed the configuration of the boat slightly by taking lines forward. the jib halyard is now at the mast, as is the spinnaker halyard and pole up. 
but the pole down is led aft as thats the one most adjusted at the same time as winding in the sheet and releasing guy. 

the other line I have aft is my boom brake. this is within reach of the wheel so I can add tension or release it while hand steering quite comfortably. 

another good reason for having the spinnaker forward is that when retrieving the spinnaker, often the easiest place to put it is down the forward hatch, so being able to control it forward is useful. 
though Id quite like a snuffer, for the moment I have to wrestle the massive thing into submissionm which means it only gets used in benign conditions. 

a cruising chute/asymmetric is on my list of solo controlable big sails to buy next. 

when i rerigged my boat I replaced all bearings or sheaves and blocks with low friction ones. I can reef by pulling lines, not so much winching required. also marking the halyard where the reef points are is helpful.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

boogie you're on a 36' boat sailing in areas where the wind may blow a bit. I'm on a 46' boat commonly sailing at night and in open waters. I think our view reflects our usage and who we are. For me as a fat old man with lousy knees I wouldn't feel safe and probably wouldn't be doing what I do if I didn't know I could tuck a reef quickly, safely and in the dark from the security of the cockpit.
You seem to be at the other end of the spectrum ( I surmise from your public profile). I suspect you push your boat and not being testosterone crazy do it safely and will elegance.
To not make use of the advances in lines, deck hardware, sails, furlers etc. seems luddite to me. I understand KISS. Especially on boats not just daysailed. I understand how the experience of having the latest and greatest fail could sour one's opinion of leading thing aft. But I still think for many leading things aft makes great sense. Thank you for sharing your experience. 
Like you all lines are color coded. My third reef lines are slightly fatter as well. Clutches and deck runs are organized by purpose and to allow optimal use of winches as necessary.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

This may be too basic and "obvious" , but I plan out where I will be ( using a chart ) entering the inlet when I will have time to get the motor started and then lash the tiller and point the boat into the wind to take the sails down. That is a place with enough room to drift a bit. near the entrance to an inlet usually but out of the way of traffic. Once or twice it was a slow motion race to the inlet with an approaching thunderstorm so lots of stress but not much else.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Far safer to have everything led back to the cockpit.


I can't agree. Lines led aft increase the chances of a failure which means you are more likely to have to go forward to fix something when conditions are unpleasant. The more boats I sea with lines aft the more I feel strongly the idea is a poor one. If you only ONLY sail in benign conditions perhaps they make things easier.

On delivery I find myself spending more time more often at the mast when lines are led aft then not.



MarkofSeaLife said:


> Mind you, you can do what you like  but I will opt for the 'lets not get washed off the deck' school.


We agree on that.



christian.hess said:


> Ive read many a book and met many a solo sailors that will always swear by lines at the mast, especially with rails on each side of the mast so one can press themselves against it and use both hands(this really depends on size of boat)


I'm not a big fan of granny bars either. They are nice when you are snugged in, but getting in and out and dealing with snags are a problem.



travlineasy said:


> The only lines in my cockpit are the jib sheets and the main sheet


I agree Gary. Add traveler controls and we are completely on the same page. Oh - I like jib car controls along the as well.



outbound said:


> Take twist out every time you flake a line.


Definitely agree. For double-braid that generally means your line coils are figure-8s. If you don't have anything else to do, recoil lines.



outbound said:


> My 105lbs. 60+yrs. old 4'10" wife can raise, reef and strike any sail on the boat by herself in a gale with 10-12seas running from the safety of the cockpit.


But how long does it take?

I'm not sure that "safety of the cockpit" isn't a fantasy. I'd rather be safe, stable, and fast at the mast for a couple of minutes than take five or ten grinding while I lose situational awareness. This is worth thinking about.



outbound said:


> The issue of water through holes in the dodger is a non issue. The holes are small and mostly filled with the lines coming through.


We are sailing different boats then. Most boats have water coming through those small holes to spaces that would otherwise be completely dry. The ones that do best at keeping water out have the most friction. The Garcia I recently delivered was completely dry but the friction was dry. A Moody was not too bad on friction but *ahem* damp.



outbound said:


> I would respectfully ask A to go on an ocean passage with me before he discounts the comfort, safety and ease of running everything ( even preventers, fore and after guys) aft.


I would be pleased to sail with you. I do keep an open mind. Perhaps your boat has hit some sweet spot I haven't seen before or though of.

Funny - I was just thinking earlier today of sending you a note to ask you to get in touch the next time you come through the Chesapeake. I would welcome getting together to talk in person.


----------



## FoolishMuse (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks for the comments about my book guys. It's going very well.

I won't get into the debate about going to the mast. I do it because doing things like reefing is much, much faster at the mast and this is necessary when I'm racing - which is pretty much all the time. But it really is a matter of choice. I've watched crewed boats try to reef from the cockpit and it seems really slow.

One thing I do find extremely helpful is the handles that I've attached to the toe rail from the mast to the bow. (You can see a picture in the book) I use these often to prop my feet when sitting on the foredeck doing anything, and they are the only secure thing to hang on to when crawling to the bow for that nasty sail change in rough weather. I would strongly recommend these for any singlehander. I know they make my life much easier.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

A- I have to respect your experience. My current is the only new boat I ever had. I've had several boats ( a one off and a PSC) with lines lead aft and several without ( a Tayana, several Cape Dories etc.). So I had some experience with both sides of the coin. 
It takes my wife or me less time to reef on ourcurrent "last boat" than if going forward. The mainsail is on good cars ( not slugs) and weighs enough to drop quickly. It drops even in 50+ knots. I had thought of putting a down haul on it but have found it unnecessary . In use ease the halyard with one hand and pull in the reef with the other. Exception is the third which has separate lines for tack and clew. The reef line is pulled in rapidly by hand only winch the last bit if necessary. Usually retension the halyard to get the degree of flatness I want but even if I pull the reef in harder it would take no more time than if done at the mast.
In actual use I don't experience the concern you have. I also feel much better when doing this or any evolution being close to the wheel. I've had my AP decide to make a 360 at inopportune times randomly. I've had the wind decide to shift a point or two. I would not want to be be at the mast in those settings.
Sometimes I'll just put the wheel on brake a bit. Just enough I can turn it if needs be as I "play with sails".
Knock on wood I've not yet needed to go forward to clear something because of leading things aft. 
BTW wife and I are lazy. We rarely grind. We push the button. However, this is for maybe 1-3 seconds not the minutes you alluding too. Shaking out a reef is faster not having to free the crinkle. Just open a clutch push a button. Done. Seconds not the minutes you experience.
Have screens at helm and wheel. Usually take watch under the dodger except in the tropics. Less loss of screen awareness doing your tasks with a screen in front of you and the compass readable from where you stand. Less loss of situational awareness when you stay in the same space on the boat. 
Boat feels different at the mast c/w in the cockpit. I know when something's changed or isn't quite right. At the mast I'm just aware of wind noise. I'm less attentive being concerned with not falling and staying on the boat. I can't see the shape of my sails as well. I can't make an adjustment and step back to judge if it's better or worse.
For me with my limitations having lines lead aft makes sense.

May be going north come May. Haven't decided yet. Will shoot you a PM if it's not a straight shot to Newport. Better yet maybe you'd like to do the passage Cap.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

outbound said:


> May be going north come May. Haven't decided yet. Will shoot you a PM if it's not a straight shot to Newport. Better yet maybe you'd like to do the passage Cap.


Sorry for all the typos (and dumbos) in my post above. I was multi-tasking and distracted.

I'd be happy to sail with you. I've enjoyed your posts and even those I disagree with are well reasoned.

Have you had anyone time you put a reef in or shake one out? Time is fleeting. *grin* Extra points for getting the movie reference.

best, dave


----------



## jongleur (Mar 16, 2013)

Madness takes its toll...


----------



## Jak1 (Dec 12, 2014)

How to avoid trouble......one thing going wrong is normal.....two things going wrong is dangerous......three or more and one is in survival mode. The main thing in singlehanding is go slow, especially in the fog or at night. Reef early, rest up frequently, have an alarm for checking the horizon and do not skip a horizon scan. Backing a small jib against a reefed main and clawing offshore has always worked


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

No never timed it. 
Just think time unclipping from strong point in cockpit, then clipping to jack line, then going forward, then freeing lines at the mast, then doing the reef, then recoiling and securing lines at the mast, then retriming the main must add time.
I leave tails coiled under the dodger with future working part topmost. Put what I need on one of the two winches under the dodger ( mostly so they don't pay out to quickly ), ease the main sheet or head up, open the appropriate clutch and go to town.
Can't take more time. Not logical. I agree in a smaller boat where you never really need a winch and you can get a truly flat sail with a good pull on the clew line going forward well may be quicker. But even when I was buff there is no way I could achieve that on a boat my size with the usual " modern" sail plan which involves a big battened main as the primary driver. 
I know split rigs are out of favor. However, for ocean singling they seem to make great sense. There's a mason 54 I saw in village cay. Owner says he singles it. Done up as a double headed ketch. His biggest sail is smaller then my main. His boatweighs nearly twice as much as mine. He has a large mizzen. In any kind of breeze he runs jib and jigger. Says he snowbirds the boat.
Last year I had a 48' cheribini staysail schooner buddyboat for awhile in gulf of Maine. Had the Bergstrom rig and no back stays. Met the folks in harbor. Both seemed to be in their 80s with the lady needing quite a bit of help in and out of launch. They came up from New York. Said just the two of them( really one) were going to cruise by themselves all summer.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm far from young and buff. As boats get smaller I am less interested in going forward as my weight moves the boat around a lot. Even 15 years ago going forward on my Catalina 22 gave me the heebie jeebies. Going forward on bigger boats is easier. 

Practice makes a lot of difference. I can cut my time in half with practice. I can move faster at the mast. I can't grind a whole lot faster than I can grind. No one is ever going to take me on as a winch gorilla for America's Cup - oh wait - they use power winches now, don't they? *grin*


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Well Dave when I have competent crew on board ( incase it screws up) and it's no more than a fresh breeze given I have the kit to do it at the mast I'll give it a go. 
Wouldn't be fair to time it as I have experience doing from aft but none but just one time( to see if it worked) from the mast.
P.S.- love my sissy bars. Had them done up with lower horizontal a section of a circle inward and the upper outward. That way my wife can climb up to reach the halyard or zip up the mainsail cover. I can sit on the lower bar leading my back on the upper bar. When working on the leeward side underway. We bring all unused halyards, running back stays and other stuff to tie to upper bar. No slap at anchor. No interference with jib and genny top furlers. Every thing neat and at hand.
There are ten ways to do anything on a boat. Only eight of them are wrong. Hopefully you and are doing the other two


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

outbound said:


> Well Dave when I have competent crew on board ( incase it screws up) and it's no more than a fresh breeze given I have the kit to do it at the mast I'll give it a go.
> Wouldn't be fair to time it as I have experience doing from aft but none but just one time( to see if it worked) from the mast.
> P.S.- love my sissy bars. Had them done up with lower horizontal a section of a circle inward and the upper outward. That way my wife can climb up to reach the halyard or zip up the mainsail cover. I can sit on the lower bar leading my back on the upper bar. When working on the leeward side underway. We bring all unused halyards, running back stays and other stuff to tie to upper bar. No slap at anchor. No interference with jib and genny top furlers. Every thing neat and at hand.
> There are ten ways to do anything on a boat. Only eight of them are wrong. Hopefully you and are doing the other two


I find wrapping a tether around the mast can help to give me a stable position if the boat's moving around a lot. I have a double-ended tether (normally a pain in the butt) which allows being clipped to the jackline as well as taking a turn around the mast with the longer side.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

smurphny said:


> I find wrapping a tether around the mast can help to give me a stable position if the boat's moving around a lot. I have a double-ended tether (normally a pain in the butt) which allows being clipped to the jackline as well as taking a turn around the mast with the longer side.


Hmmm, I'm trying to figure out how you'd wrap a tether around the mast, if the main was hoisted... 

An adjustable track-mounted cleat on my spinnaker pole track affords great security. I just set it at chest height, tie off a short leash to leave both hands free, and I'm not going anywhere...

On a smaller boat, I've come to believe fixed tethers from the base of the mast are the only way to go... Although I run jacklines as well, I can't recall the last time I might have actually used them...


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

+1 on double tether. Should only use that and always be tethered if it's snotty. At the mast may use the short one clipped to a halyard above the clutch or to the mast pulpit. Be a bear to get a tether around the mast itself.


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

CharlzO said:


> My brother has a habit of trailing a long floating line off the stern (100'ish) when out, as a last-ditch effort in the off chance he falls off. Doesn't work as well if you're got good speed, since that 100' will go by before you surface more than likely, but in lighter wind, where some of might be more lax in paying attention, it doesn't hurt. Obviously only works when out somewhere without traffic for it to get caught up in.


I would venture to suggest that hauling yourself back to the boat from 100 feet behind even at three knots of boat speed is a sheer impossibility. Try it one day when you have people on the boat. I have and if I were a rich man I would bet $1m that there isn't a man on this planet who could haul himself 100ft back to the boat and then climb back on it. It also implies that you wear stout gloves at all times 

On leading stuff back to the cockpit - my previous boat had everything going back and I thought it was cool. Sailed all the way across the Indian Ocean on my own with that setup. I never realised how liberating it would be to get rid of 200 metres of line off the cockpit floor. I now have only four lines (jib sheets x 2, main sheet and furling line) in the cockpit and as soon as I can work out how to get rid of them without disposing of the sails I'm gonna do it.

I spend time on the wharf in Auckland looking with envy at 140 foot super yachts and the one thing that is evident on the majority of them - NO LINES in the cockpit. All sheets (other than spinnaker when in use) and their winches are completely hidden off deck. That is one of the coolest things about those boats.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

I really don't like the design wave that puts furling drums below deck or hides lines brought aft under covered runs. Don't see the sense of it on a mom and pop boat.
Yes it's much prettier but a recipe for disaster should something go wrong. Guess that doesn't matter with a paid crew which includes a wrench, a sailing master, cook, captain, mate and a few pretties. So ok on the beasts over 100'.
See the mega yachts with huge cf leisurefurl booms, hydraulic or electric direct drive furlers on the head stays. They lose power they lose the ability to sail. Wonder if Dave while pushing boats around has been on those?
Years ago was on a (?) belluire. Everything was push button or joystick. There was a wheel aft but it was just for show. Boat ran from the pilot house. No wheel in there to best of my memory.
Seems many long distance sailors are of Daves opinion. Guess for now will agree to disagree. 

Unused lines are flaked then placed on the pushpulpit or under the dodger. Now if you can figure out how to keep sheets off the cockpit sole let us know. Usually on a long board tighten lazy sheet so it won't hang up under spin pole(stored on the mast). But loose enough as to not distort sail shape. Have cam in turning block so it stays put. Then The tail is very loosely coiled and placed over the primary (just one firm wrap on drum). Will do the same with tail after self tailer jaws on working sheet if going on that tack for awhile. Then no loose spaghetti. At least for a moment.


----------



## CLucas (Feb 10, 2007)

I sail and race single-handed my P30 at least 50% of the time. Only lines led back to the cockpit are jibsheets, mainsheet/traveler, vang and furling line. I like the lack of clutter. Crew or no crew, for me the biggest thing is neatness -- after a tack or gybe, once I'm trimmed and settled, the first order of business is coiling the working jibsheet so that it will run free on the next tack when I release -- setting up for the next tack/gybe.

Racing singlehanded requires a lot of practice -- maneuvers need to be carefully choreographed (with or without crew) and you need to have eyes all over (and around) the boat. There's a little more prep involved before any maneuver, but with practice you can round a mark just as fast as a fully crewed boat -- not oversteering and headsail sheeted in by the time it fills with little or no cranking required. By taking the extra time for the prep (i.e. slowing down), you come out faster. For me, that means a neatly coiled working jibsheet; no slack in the current lazy sheet and one wrap on the winch (so I can sheet in super quick); winch handle in the winch (so that if I need to take a few turns, I'm not fumbling for a winch handle with a loaded sheet -- some might argue this is a bad idea); a centered traveler (depending on circumstances - to reduce the amount of adjustment needed after the tack).


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

Omatako said:


> I would venture to suggest that hauling yourself back to the boat from 100 feet behind even at three knots of boat speed is a sheer impossibility. Try it one day when you have people on the boat. I have and if I were a rich man I would bet $1m that there isn't a man on this planet who could haul himself 100ft back to the boat and then climb back on it. It also implies that you wear stout gloves at all times


I don't know, I might give the benefit of the doubt to a Coast Guard Rescue Swimmer, or a Navy Seal or two, but I'm with you... I always have a chuckle when I hear folks mention this 'solution', I think it's delusional to think any of us would be capable of doing such a thing, unless the boat was essentially hove-to... I've gone over the side in the open ocean to cut free a fishing net wrapped on the prop, an exhausting procedure... Simply keeping in touch with the boat dead in the water while affixed to a tag line, was enough of a struggle. 

I've also heard some suggest trailing a line that would trip the windvane or autopilot, whatever... But, as always, it's just SO much more effective to not fall off the damn boat to begin with...


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Hell you fall over and your tether is too long you drown unless you can cut free damn fast.
Crawl and use the 3' one when you can. I'm not to fast crawling.
Thanks Jon.
Another good reason to not go forward if you can avoid it. Especially when green water is boarding the boat. Less likely to go swimming.
Just did a passage with a chap who never tethers. Said he had an experience on foredeck where he was injured and unable to effectively do his job while manhandling a genny on a big boat due to his tether. I thought he was nuts. However he had 35+ years of impressive blue water sailing under his belt. To each their own.


----------



## CLucas (Feb 10, 2007)

JonEisberg said:


> ...But, as always, it's just SO much more effective to not fall off the damn boat to begin with...


Rule #1.
Rule #2 is something about pointy end up...


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

others have mentioned this but trimming unused running rigging is essential for neatness in the cockpit...

its astonishing at times how damn easy it is to get caught in a sheet or mainsheet or traveller or any excess lines in the cockpit

I just trimmed my most important lines on my boat....both jib and main halyard which are led aft

jib halyard is a pain in the ass as its led not to a cleat but a single cam cleat straight back

unless a cam cleat is new its not strong enough to hold any genoa in over 15 knots...dont care what anyone says about that

even on a 25 footer

anyways

clutter is a killer...

peace


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

JonEisberg said:


> Hmmm, I'm trying to figure out how you'd wrap a tether around the mast, if the main was hoisted...
> 
> An adjustable track-mounted cleat on my spinnaker pole track affords great security. I just set it at chest height, tie off a short leash to leave both hands free, and I'm not going anywhere...
> 
> On a smaller boat, I've come to believe fixed tethers from the base of the mast are the only way to go... Although I run jacklines as well, I can't recall the last time I might have actually used them...


On my boat, the long side of a double tether can wrap under the boom, so the mainsail is not in the way.

Fixed tethers are on my to-do list. Am going to eventually install 100% fixed tethers, doing away with the long jacklines entirely.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

jongleur said:


> Madness takes its toll...


But listen closely...



outbound said:


> Well Dave when I have competent crew on board ( incase it screws up) and it's no more than a fresh breeze given I have the kit to do it at the mast I'll give it a go.
> Wouldn't be fair to time it as I have experience doing from aft but none but just one time( to see if it worked) from the mast.


Practice definitely makes a difference in time. It might be interesting to compare your time from the cockpit to my time at the mast - I suspect our boats are actually rigged pretty similarly. In fairness my time should be from cockpit/return to cockpit for an apples-to-apples comparison.

For clarity, I'm not suggesting that lines led aft are wrong per se, just that they have disadvantages that for some people overwhelm their advantages. My counsel is for a single-hander (including those with 'passengers') go sailing with the boat as is before spending time and money running lines aft. In the best of worlds one should sail a similar boat with lines led aft to see what the implications are.



outbound said:


> P.S.- love my sissy bars.


As you say, sissy bars or granny bars have some benefits. In addition to a short ladder and parking place for running rigging, they are a place for parking extra fenders. Oh - you can lean against them. *grin* On the other hand I have given myself some interesting bruises banging into them.

Your boat is enough bigger than mine that you can have hardware like granny bars and still have a goodly amount of deck space on the cabin top and the side decks for working space.

Hardly anything on a boat doesn't represent a compromise of some sort.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

*"Hardly anything on a boat doesn't represent a compromise of some sort."*

now were talking sense...


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Worse bruising I've gotten has been on multihulls and those twin wheeled monomarrans. Space is not always your friend. 
LThere were advantages to the V40/42 and the like. Still I think you put less junk in the cockpit with a three step companionway knowing you can get to it easily. 
Think many of the newer production boats are harder to single as they are not first thought of as sailing machines


----------



## FoolishMuse (Oct 12, 2006)

When I was doing my research one of the things I found is that people rarely fall overboard during bad weather. The reason is that you are simply, and naturally, being much more careful. Who wouldn't be hanging on for all he's worth on a trip to the bow with green water coming over. 

No, the real danger is during nice weather, when you are just not being careful for a fraction of a second and you trip on a line or not hanging on when the boat rolls slightly. I wrote a long piece about when Craig Horsfield fell off his Mini. It was a nice day and the winds were only at 10. He went to the bow to work on his spinnaker and absentmindedly leaned against the jib, but the jib was down. So he fell overboard. He was dragged beside his boat for about 10 minutes before he was able to climb back. 

Two things : He considered cutting his tether but realized that would have him floating off the coast of France, and soon dead. Second, the lifelines were his main impediment to getting back on board. It was because of this that I'm now using Spectra lifelines that can be cut if necessary.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Being old, and out of shape, at least the shape I would like to be in is no longer possible, I cannot even pull myself aboard if the boat was anchored, or hove to, using just a tether. Therefore, my swim ladder, which folds up on the port side of the cockpit, is held in place with a thin, plastic ribbon. The ribbon is just strong enough to hold the ladder in place while sailing, but additionally, I have a short length of line attached to the ladder than drags in the water. The line is just long enough to reach the water, has a loop in the end, and not long enough to tangle with the prop or rudder. (You would be amazed at the number of boaters that call me on the VHF to tell me I have a line dragging in the water.) If I were to fall overboard while anchored, or hove to, which I hope never happens, I can pull on that short length of line attached to the ladder, which in turn breaks the plastic ribbon holding it up and it is immediately deployed so this old codger can climb back aboard. I tested this only once, just to be on the safe side. I dove over the side, full clothed, but wearing an inflatable life vest, swam to the ladder and pulled it down. The main thing was to sure you were off to the side a bit or you would be clobbered by the ladder - not a good thing. 

Now, my jack line is set up a bit differently than most. I attach it to a stern cleat, it then is stretched tightly to the mast, where I take a single wrap around the mast, then lead it to a bow cleat. It is stretched tight as a guitar string, and it's flat, nylon webbing. I wear the harness at all times when sailing offshore, and a lot of the time while single hand sailing in the confines of Chesapeake Bay. In addition, I also wear that inflatable life vest at all times, both in and outside of the cockpit. Just makes good sense to me. Yes, I have to unclip for a second while going beyond the mast, which is usually only when I get to an anchorage area. If necessary, I can lower the anchor from the cockpit with the electric windlass, but most of the time I go to the bow and use the wired remote control. 

My biggest fear is having another heart attack while offshore more than 50 miles. More often than not it's a long trip to the nearest accessible inlet and medical help. Consequently, I carry a fresh prescription of nitro in a hermetically sealed container on my key ring at all times. Now, it that next heart attack proves fatal, well, I guess someone can set the boat on fire and I'll have a Viking funeral. 

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

travlineasy said:


> My biggest fear is having another heart attack while offshore more than 50 miles. Gary


Why not go get yourself a cardiac stress test? They were one of my favorite things to do in medicine. We could see on the nuclear scan when an artery was blocked and prevent the coronary before it ever occured. Not a 100% foolproof insurance policy, but pretty darn good if you ask me!

MedSailor


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

I just had one - all clear. One more visit with the cardiologist on the 23rd of December, during which time he will tell me that everything looks fine, but my cholesterol is too high, and I'll tell him I don't care. I have asbestosis, and I'm going to slowly but surely suffocate to death if I don't have a fatal heart attack first. Which way would you like to check out of this world. I was hoping to be shot in the back of the head by a jealous husband at age 108 while climbing out of a second story window with my trousers down around my ankles and a 19-year old nymphomaniac screaming "don't leave me - Don't leave me, but that's just not working out. 

cheers,

Gary


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Stay on the damn boat was said before and remains good advice. 
Even with a swim ladder down with the boat doing hull speed there's not a chance any one but a navy seal is going to climb back on. Think all this effort on plans to climb back on is just not realistic. Think,the attitude of the old time commercial fishermen around New England may have merit. They would refuse to let the schools teach their kids how to swim. They wanted it their kids heads if you fall off the boat you are DEAD. If you think you've made effective plans to get back on you may not have the same fear and diligence.
I don't worry about M.I.s. No one there to run a code or shock me out of V tach. I worry about simple things. Getting the runs, breaking a bone even a finger, being burned making coffee. In short the myriad injuries or illnesses that could make it impossible for me to run my boat. I spend my efforts at trying to think through all the activities of daily living and evolutions of sailing as so to minimize the chances of those occurrences.
I do simple things - wear my foulie bibs and dubarries cooking, only pour hot water into containers in the sink with my hand NOT settling the cup, leading my lines aft( so there), having a sail tie lashed between strong points in the cockpit so I'm always clipped. Effort spent on this line of thinking may be more productive. Money spent on a personal epirb may be better spent.


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

I think once you go over the side, your chances of getting back on are not great, especially if the boat is moving fast or if the sea conditions are rough. BUT I do not believe it is impossible given the right conditions and with some planning. Hand-over-hand up a trailing line--dream on. With the adrenalin pumping and if in any kind of decent physical condition, if you can stay with the boat, you may well be able to get aboard. Reachable rope ladders, pull-down ladders, handholds, or any grip so you can get a leg up over the gunwale will help. Planning where to get back aboard and trying it will help. I installed a stern ladder that I can reach and pull down. It works. If it was really rough, it would be extremely difficult. I've also tried getting a leg up over the gunwale. It IS doable and would be even more doable with the boat rolling. Never say never.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

I went in underway, on purpose, back when I was young, strong, and healthy. We had a line trailing aft from playing about early in the day while hove to. When someone (*ahem*) dropped a bucket over the side I went in after it and grabbed the bucket and the very end of the trailing line. 50' went by really fast! When the load came up on the tow line my shoulder almost came out of it's socket. When the bucket got a grip on the water _both_ shoulders nearly came out of their sockets.

I was in college then and drafting projects were quite painful for several weeks.

I'd never make it today.

Stay on the boat.



outbound said:


> leading my lines aft( so there)


*grin*



outbound said:


> having a sail tie lashed between strong points in the cockpit so I'm always clipped.


Sail ties aren't very strong, in general. Maybe I should sew you up a proper bit of webbing.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Dave, all my sail ties are 1-inch webbing. Pretty strong stuff, at least I think it is.

Gary


----------



## Scotty C-M (Aug 14, 2013)

I like to single hand. My first preference is to sail with my wife, but I go out by myself a lot. We have a deal. I clip in when I leave the dock. The intent is to keep me out of the water. I never trust the tether, if I go over, I figure most likely I'll die, but at least they should recover my body. Perhaps someone will see me in time, and then I might be OK. First line of defense is to not go overboard. Lots of good ideas in this thread about how to achieve that - but it takes a positive plan. Preparation and attitude are very important. When I was a kid my Dad would just reach over at random times and grab my hand to see if I was holding on with strength. One hand for the ship, one hand for yourself has been a family tradition for four generations.

I'm in the lines led aft group. I figure that the deck has more dangers than the cockpit. Perhaps I'm a bit slower than those at the mast (I'm not at all sure that is true), but even so, I don't care. Most evolutions on my boat are not that time sensitive. Those that are mean that something has gone wrong, and I may or may not be able to fix it in the cockpit. I've got a jack line if I need to go forward. I keep the cockpit organized. Yes, it has a lot of lines, but that's part of the boat. No big deal.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Maybe there's something I don't know about safety lines connected to a harness. Why would you have a line attached to your jack line that was so long it would allow you to fall overboard? Mine is barely long enough to allow me to stand up, and unless I was standing on the anchor pulpit it wouldn't allow me to cross the life lines. Anywhere else on the foredeck I can just barely reach the lifelines with my arms fully extended. Is there something I'm missing? Is my jack line rigged improperly? I curious. 

Gary


----------



## theonecalledtom (Jan 2, 2008)

Enjoying this thread!

One thought about lines led aft is it makes it harder on my boat to run a good jackline - I have halyards exactly where I want the safety line to go. I'm still trying to work out a way around this as my jacks are further outboard than I'd like them to be. 

I'm also of the clip in as much as possible persuasion. If standing in the companionway in fair weather I don't but otherwise I do. I don't trust myself - especially when things are calm.

Regarding rigging aft or at mast I find that when it's calm I'll jump the main at the mast, but when breezy / rough I'll work it slower from the cockpit.

Other thoughts from a singlehanding beginner:
Lazy jacks help with the drop but I keep them out of the way on the hoist as getting a batten caught in them is really annoying. 

When dropping the main I loose several metres of cloth at a time, flake, then some more, often the end result is neater than with a full crew all pulling in different directions.

When tacking I luff to skirt the genoa. I also go through the wind a bit slower than normal to give me a better chance of not needing to skirt.

Dropping and flaking the headsail still causes me problems in any chop or wind. Typically I still use a furling sail to get around this.

Dropping the spinnaker I nearly always letterbox and drop into the companionway (which I never do with crew), fasten off the halyard somewhere out of the way as soon as the sail is below and get the boat sailing upwind before tidying up properly. Often sailing out of Oceanside I find myself dropping near a lee shore and my first priority is to get the boat moving upwind and back to safety. I control the halyard with my butt against the companionway, need to work on a better approach to this though it works (a third hand would help).

Spinnaker gybes are pretty easy (lol in theory, I normally eff something up...) with an autopilot if the wind isn't too strong. Go deep and pole back. Gybe the main as you gybe through the wind to deep DW on the other wise, loosen topping lift (do not forget to do this), go forward and gybe the pole (sail should be flying itself). Return to cockpit and start trimming new side. I have yet to do this without the AP.

Docking isn't too bad - I find my boat maneuvers better with just me on board - way more responsive on the rudder.


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

travlineasy said:


> Maybe there's something I don't know about safety lines connected to a harness. Why would you have a line attached to your jack line that was so long it would allow you to fall overboard? Mine is barely long enough to allow me to stand up, and unless I was standing on the anchor pulpit it wouldn't allow me to cross the life lines. Anywhere else on the foredeck I can just barely reach the lifelines with my arms fully extended. Is there something I'm missing? Is my jack line rigged improperly? I curious.
> 
> Gary


That's a good point Gary. With long jacklines, just the stretch in them will allow going over, even with a short tether. That's why I want to go with all tether points or very short, tight sections of jackline. With solid tether points, placed just right, it should be possible to get forward with no possibility of going over. I have a plan to do it to my boat but have not got to it yet. Getting past the dodger is a real balancing act on my boat. I often have to crawl by it because there is no good handhold. With a permanent tether, attached just in front of the dodger, I'll be able to attach at the cockpit and use the attachment as a purchase/hold to get forward.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Stock they come 3'and6'. 
Behind the wheel clip to split back stay over my head above hydraulic back stay with 6'. Can only fall 3'. Can't fall off the boat but still can get to both primaries.
In front of wheel clip to bar on back edge of hard dodger. Same scenario. 
Going forward if rough I'm on my knees with 3'. If calm 6' but safety lines are high enough can't end up lower then the toe rail. 
Double clip if at mast or bow pulpit.
Always ALWAYS go up windward side. Even if this means crawling under boom to get to where I need to go.
Another advantage of running lines aft and having them uncovered is you can clip to them. I leave all lines clutched or cleated even when not under load.
A disadvantage of modern boat design is lack of thought as to jack lines. Ideally I think they should be run just off the centerline of the boat not on the side decks. I'd even like to see them on cars on a rail. Maybe two or three extra cars so several folks could go forward.
Would design the rail to be recessed. Cars would have a light line attached running to a small drum with internal spring so they would always be at hand..
For convenience my are run from aft to forward cleats. That way with inboard shrouds no need to ever be unclipped. But if you fell to windward forward of the shrouds it would be a ***** to get back on board.
Think tethers are poorly designed as well. Mine have elastic cover. But better would be similar spring drum and like auto safety belts they would lock if pulled rapidly.
My wife knows to free a halyard and clip it to the harness. That way with a winch she can get my lard butt back on board. Otherwise I hope fear with be enough for me to get a leg over the toerail.
Was told always clip unused end of spare tether to tether in use leaving nothing on the clip that attaches to your harness free. Otherwise then you pull the trigger in an emergency you will still be attached to your tether.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm no expert at this, since I only singlehand once a year or so, and usually in protected areas. But I did get caught out once in the notorious 4' Delaware Bay square chop and had to go forward to drop the mainsail, and I think I did a couple things right.

On a small 25' boat you're only a few feet from the edge so a short tether is absolute necessity, and it should be clipped near the centerline. I use a 3'/6' double, and try to always use the 3' end, even if it means I'm crawling on the deck.

In addition to a removable jackline for clipping on to, I also have homemade tethers at the helm and mast. They are just a double-braid line tied to a hard point on one end, and a tension-release snap shackle at the harness end. In the case of the mast, the line is tied around the mast above the gooseneck, which is at chest height on my little boat. It's only about 18" long, which gives me room to work at the mast (only). Because it's so short, I don't have a chance to accelerate (and break bones) if I fall. The one at the helm is 3' or 4' long - just long enough to move to the jackline and clip on if I need to go forward, but not long enough to go overboard.

I have all lines led to the cockpit, with single line reefing. Whenever I raise the mainsail I think that a winch at the mast would be so much nicer. But one time when I had to reef while it was blowing stink, I was glad I was able to release the halyard without going forward. I just luffed the main and dropped it a few feet, tensioned the single line reefing, and then re-tensioned the halyard to flatten the sail. To me, the ability to do all that without leaving the cockpit is the single best reason to have the main halyard and reefing lines run back to the cockpit.


----------



## Adele-H (Nov 18, 2012)

I rig up the jack lines wether I need them or not, then I put on a harness just in case, and then, I might as well be clipped in ...just in case.
The auto pilot is awesome.
Gybing as Hurricane Jack said, main amid ship then gybe.
Take things slow and think about the next few moves before you need to.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

travlineasy said:


> Dave, all my sail ties are 1-inch webbing. Pretty strong stuff, at least I think it is.


I would think, assuming good thread. Most of the sail ties I see are light weaves with eyes that are heat sealed, not sewn.



theonecalledtom said:


> One thought about lines led aft is it makes it harder on my boat to run a good jackline - I have halyards exactly where I want the safety line to go. I'm still trying to work out a way around this as my jacks are further outboard than I'd like them to be.


Why? I don't understand. My jacklines run down the sidedecks port and starboard. When I use them I clip on the windward side and walk, scuttle, or crawl.



theonecalledtom said:


> Lazy jacks help with the drop but I keep them out of the way on the hoist as getting a batten caught in them is really annoying.


Agreed. I pull my jacks forward after tying the sail down to the boom and before putting on the sail cover. After raising the main I hoist the lazy jacks.



theonecalledtom said:


> When dropping the main I loose several metres of cloth at a time, flake, then some more, often the end result is neater than with a full crew all pulling in different directions.


Exactly what I do. It's more helpful to pull back than down.



theonecalledtom said:


> When tacking I luff to skirt the genoa. I also go through the wind a bit slower than normal to give me a better chance of not needing to skirt.


Yep. My approach is a little more nuanced: I head off 5 degrees or so to build a bit more speed, and then come up fast to head to wind, get the sail over, then fall off before I lose speed and steerage. You do have to be prepared and reasonably fast.



theonecalledtom said:


> Dropping the spinnaker I nearly always letterbox and drop into the companionway (which I never do with crew), fasten off the halyard somewhere out of the way as soon as the sail is below and get the boat sailing upwind before tidying up properly.


I used to do that. The biggest reason I added a sock was not to reduce effort (I don't think it does) but to keep salt out of the cabin.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

SVAuspicious said:


> Agreed. I pull my jacks forward after tying the sail down to the boom and before putting on the sail cover. After raising the main I hoist the lazy jacks.
> 
> Exactly what I do. It's more helpful to pull back than down.


I don't set the lazy jacks until just before dousing the main.

On the main douse pulling back to stretch the flake aft works well but your slugs/track/etc has to be smooth and free running for best results. With lazy jacks I find the sail settles better in some breeze than not as long as you're heading upwind during the drop.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

TakeFive said:


> I'm no expert at this, since I only singlehand once a year or so, and usually in protected areas. But I did get caught out once in the notorious 4' Delaware Bay square chop and had to go forward to drop the mainsail, and I think I did a couple things right.
> 
> On a small 25' boat you're only a few feet from the edge so a short tether is absolute necessity, and it should be clipped near the centerline. I use a 3'/6' double, and try to always use the 3' end, even if it means I'm crawling on the deck.
> 
> ...


sometimes it so damn easy and fast this way I often wonder if people just try it with there new boats maybe they could see the light

I mean that really...there is nothing more annoying than wanting to tension a halyard at the mast on a boat with lines led aft that doesnt even have a clutch or cam cleat on the mast...

its BEYOND dumb to have to go back to the cockpit or cabing top feed, un feed release re release and then go back to the mast to make sure halyards arent caught and then go back to retighten

now I have said this once before and restated what bubllehead said

lines led aft boats need to be scrutinised case by case

some are really really good and work effortlesslty however I will say this again

this is maybe a very very small percentage of boats with lines led aft

lastly and not to patronize and or belitle those who do

there are way too many cruisers and new cruisers out there who are TAUGHT to NEVER LEAVE THE COCKPIT unless in an emergency

this FALLACY HAS LED TO MANY MISTAKES AND DISASTERS like blown sails and demastings and knockdowns etc that are the talk of the town ports around the world

now I understand if you are way too old or not strong enough to go to the mast and dont want to

but if you are a cruiser and you are of the school of thought to not go on deck unless you have to I think you are running on luck only and are risking yourself and boat and crew beyond imaginable

see when out there unless you test your equipment always before and after a a passage when the **** hits the fan if you cant douse a sail or lash something or of something gets caught and you didnt expect it thats when DISASTERS happen

something as simple as a halyard getting caught in one of the turning blocks led aft for 20 seconds is enough to wreak havoc unless addressed.

im just saying there is a lot of info out there and thoughts on the matter however I have personally met many folks who are trained and taight to never leave the cockpit unless to anchor inside a harbor and many a cruising dream boat is left in mexico or the caribe or asia cause they got scared ****less once because they felt the wind and water and waves when they went on "deck"

now to each their own but my opinion is this is fallacy.


----------



## skygazer (Sep 3, 2011)

christian.hess said:


> I have personally met many folks who are trained and taight to never leave the cockpit unless to anchor inside a harbor


Wow, old fashioned as I am, I've never even heard of "never leave the cockpit".

When I was a young teenager I had a favorite spot on my parent's boat. I'd walk out the bowsprit (which had no netting or guides) and step around the jib and stand on the roughly foot long by 8 inch wide spot in front of the hanked on jib. I loved that spot because I was over unbroken water not yet touched by the boat, great for looking down at things in the water or just enjoying the day.

I did have excellent balance, and heck, my parents had plenty of kids 

Edit, Whoops, I didn't even know this posted before I was done. It's completed on the next page.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Christian I'm glad to see you agree that there are some boats set up appropriately with things run aft. 
BTW- one of the most fun places to be is with your head hung over the cut water watching the water stream by. Also you cant really check for chaff or for that loose nut or snapped safety wire or the other details of your rig and sails from the cockpit. In short although I realize the benefits of having stuff lead aft I ( and I believe most cruisers) realize the need for that walk around the whole deck periodically to make sure all is ship shape and Bristol fashion. Its just nicer to do it during daylight and between the squalls running through if possible.


----------



## skygazer (Sep 3, 2011)

christian.hess said:


> ...I have personally met many folks who are trained and taught to never leave the cockpit unless to anchor inside a harbor


OK, I didn't know this posted when half done on the previous page, but I'll leave the full post here.

Wow, old fashioned as I am, I've never even heard of "never leave the cockpit".

When I was a young teenager I had a favorite spot on my parent's boat. I'd walk out the bowsprit (which had no netting or guides) and step around the jib and stand on the roughly foot long by 8 or 10 inch wide spot in front of the hanked on jib. I loved that spot because I was over unbroken water not yet touched by the boat, felt like flying, and great for looking down at things in the water or just enjoying the day.

I did have excellent balance, and heck, my parents had plenty of kids! 

Actually, I'm the one who said always strap in when single handing and using an autopilot, even on nice days and warm water, but we had a family on board, and I never even imagined falling in.

Further, I still greatly prefer hank on jibs, kind of hard to change one from the cockpit. My wife enjoys changing jibs. My parents had a huge sail locker with many different jibs. I know the roller furler is a great convenience, but I like simplicity, less to go wrong.

I just purchased a boat with a roller furler, not sure what I will do about it. My sailing sister recommends trying it. I know I'd like it in good conditions, but I can imagine it jamming or breaking free in a squall.

If things look rough I start with a smaller jib, easy enough it light airs to change out to a bigger one and shake out a reef.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

wasnt aimed at you bud! we agree!

it was a general comment based on what I have seen and felt and experienced out there

my views could be skewed of course...I could also say its many cruisers who do this and are taight this

my sentiments are that cruisers many of them have been taught at the DOCK and not out there

see a good captain and or crew and or a good salty sailor can teach new cruisers more than they ever will at the dock or marina

from anchoring, to triming to setting a boat up for ofshore etc

this doesnt mean dont read cornell, or chapmans, or the greats like motissier it meas that there are many ways to cruise and singlehand and or voyage out there

what works in china might not work in england, like so france or spain(very different) to italy, to germany, to the states

to latin america, to argentina and so on

many of the views and sentiments and advice expressed here are very western oriented and biased

its always great to explore what others do

I learned a tremendous amount from solo french and german cruisers out there...just simple stuff that made solo cruising for them much easier however much gets lost in translation

and MOST is specific boat related not in general SOLO SAILING TIPS

thats just my opinion

other obvioulsy vary


----------



## theonecalledtom (Jan 2, 2008)

SVAuspicious said:


> Why? I don't understand. My jacklines run down the sidedecks port and starboard. When I use them I clip on the windward side and walk, scuttle, or crawl.


My feeling is I want to move my jacklines further inboard. Downwind in particular the high side isn't so high, upwind with the boat heeled things feel a bit safer (sticking to the high side).

As well as wanting to restrict allowable movement overboard I want to get them away from the the corner between the side decks and the cockpit where I have a bunch of other control lines coming in.

Plan is to adjust the layout this winter but I'm not set on a final solution yet. Thinking a V from cockpit to mast (mast at head of V) and a single line from mast forwards.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

I've never heard of "never leave the cockpit." It's never dawned on me that lines led aft encourage that. I think that's a bit of an overstatement.

I go forward all the time. For normal conditions, lines led aft offers little benefit to my boat. But when things are snotty, it's nice to be able to reef from the cockpit. I've never had anything jam in those conditions, but if something did I've had plenty of experience going forward, and I'd go forward and do what was necessary.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

its not 

just get out more and experience more and youll see this all the time there are so many cruisers out there that go out fully not wanting to leave the cockpit

its why dodgers arent enough anymore but full enclosures, its why everything is remote and or electronic its why chart plotters are preffered its why binnacles have become space stations with repeaters and or whatever

Im not trying to convince anyone here

just stating what I have seen

peace


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

theonecalledtom said:


> Plan is to adjust the layout this winter but I'm not set on a final solution yet. Thinking a V from cockpit to mast (mast at head of V) and a single line from mast forwards.


When I clip on I don't want to think about it anymore (other than trying not to make so much noise that I wake the off watch). Have to clip-unclip-reclip doesn't work well for me. Good safety systems including any kind of fall protection shouldn't distract you from getting the job done.



TakeFive said:


> I've never heard of "never leave the cockpit." It's never dawned on me that lines led aft encourage that. I think that's a bit of an overstatement.


I think a lot of cruisers and even day sailors feel that leaving the cockpit is bad. Some tasks are best, fastest, and most safely done out of the cockpit.

This isn't the first time I have differed from conventional wisdom. I'm okay with that.

What the heck does this have to do with single-handing anyway?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Our boat is probably rigged somewhat typically - and illogically - in that halyards are led aft but reefing lines must still be handled at the gooseneck (tack hooks and in-boom clutches)

In our usual double handed mode it's OK.. one in the cockpit and one at the mast. When solo it's a PITA although the extra mast cleat I mentioned earlier helps.

So I think it's down to the type of sailing you do most often.. and maybe once you decide to run lines aft, you'd better run them ALL aft for it to make sense, or run none of them aft for the same reason. Depending on the coach roof design/layout, running everything aft could be a bit of a nightmare.

No-brainers for running aft, IMO include furling line (obviously), vang, cunningham and outhaul. Halyards and reeflines come under 'best use/best setup for what we do' heading.


----------



## __floater__ (Nov 14, 2014)

skygazer said:


> Wow, old fashioned as I am, I've never even heard of "never leave the cockpit".
> 
> When I was a young teenager I had a favorite spot on my parent's boat. I'd walk out the bowsprit (which had no netting or guides) and step around the jib and stand on the roughly foot long by 8 inch wide spot in front of the hanked on jib. I loved that spot because I was over unbroken water not yet touched by the boat, great for looking down at things in the water or just enjoying the day.
> 
> ...


When younger and more agile that was my favourite spot as well


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

The other part of singling is safe sleeping. For this to occur need effective alert systems and routines.
For coastal you can time jumps to allow time at anchor for sleep but then need good anchor watch alert. Best on my boat is what comes in the raymarine but this has highest draw. So have one program in smartphone and another on iPad . Deploy both and leave both on chargers. One is right next to my head. The other is in the stateroom but far enough away I have to sit up to reach it.
Near shore cat nap during the day in the cockpit. Can do this for 2-3d max before alertness goes south. Use alarms in smart phone. Smartphone is in life case in chest pocket with volume at max setting and vib on. Try to not nap more then 15-20m. Every 3h stay up for 20m. Move around a bit not just do a horizon scan then look at the screens then crash.
Off shore and out of shipping lanes depending on weather etc. try to get at least on 3h block of sleep above naps. Do this below in quarter berth with port lights that open into cockpit open. Have three screens. Have radar and AIS alert zones set up and running on each. Alarms are loud.
Wish there was a way to set siren to wake the dead off of screens with flashing light in quarter berth.
Think sleep deprivation and demands on watch keeping is the limiting factor in cruising alone. Even just coastal or island jumping after a few days I'm beat and need to stay put for awhile to catch up on sleep, boat cleaning, cooking etc. you just don't realize how stressful it is going in and out new places all the time until you stop.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

sleeping

Ill stay old school

rader deflector on the mast

and egg timer in the cockpit next to my sleeping bag, intervals depending on where Im sailing, traffic, weather etc...

on a side note I just LOVE reading the old cruising and offshore greats, moitessier, knox, chichester, dumas, etc...

they slept all through the night not a care in the world...woke up if they felt like it....seas were less garbaged and littered and patrolled and pirated back then but even as late as jessie simpson from australia he slept a lot, even dove...

just thought it an interesting anecdote when today you need 3 computers ais screen sirens and whatnot

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanywhoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Yup and strictly speaking even if you nap for 15m with nothing around to 48m out you are breaking the law.
Realistically though it is truly dangerous to sleep where there is even a remote chance of traffic, fish trap or other hazard to navigation. At this point I'll take a long nap in the afternoon/evening. Then sail for a day to day and a half. Then anchor/moor to sleep again. I just don't have the endurance anymore.
CH don't know where you sail but it seems there is a surprising amount of traffic throughout the western Atlantic. The ships are traveling the same routes you are both coastal and offshore. I still hold getting sufficient sleep is a major limiting factor for cruising by yourself.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

absolutely dependant on where

really

we agree on that for sure

I wouldnt dream of sleeping( a solid nights sleep 5-8 hours) say in the gulf or eastern coast unless breifly

as an addition to my previous post alot of solo sailors sleep during the day too

and do constant shifts(egg timers) at night

I noticed because of my current "new dad status" schedule I have regained a bit of my late night endurance

I did however go through a land lubber stage and work stage in my life where I didnt cruise for almost 8 years and I COULDNT LAST BUT AN HOUR on watch the first month or so of cruising untill I got the rythm back

for example my indian ocean crossing I was way off leaving thailand, but after maldives I was game on...

in any case solo shifts are completely different for every sailor...some can sail for hours and days at a time before needing a solid 5 hours sleep

some need an hour of sleep every 3 of shifts or watches

we are all different


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

I worked the midnight shift for 19 years. Thanks to six or seven cups of coffee each night I was functional. Ironically when I was on a schooner in the Gulf of Mexico I never got an overnight watch. Good thing about that shift was I was able to get out on my boat (Bristol 24 in those days) almost everyday during the summer. After a quick nap I would raise sail for a couple of hours and then head back in at dusk. I'd grab a few hours sleep then commute to work. Did not have to wait for the weekend to get some boat time in. Though I must admit it felt so good when I stopped working the shift. I can't imagine working that shift now for any length of time. Plus I have notice that my night vision is not as good (regular eyesight too) so I need to allow for that these days. Personally, I would try and "stop" the boat if I could for a couple of hours and make sure I was well rested. Too many things can go wrong and bad decisions happen when fatigued. I remember talking to a coworker who was a Marine and Vietnam Vet. He mentioned that it takes the body about 25 minutes to become fully awake. That's a long time when you are woken up suddenly on a boat that's in trouble. Though adrenaline might help there a bit. But, as Christian said everyone is different. I just know I need to keep my limitations in mind as I get older these days.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Sleep drunkiness is a well known phenomena. It's the term sleep physicians use to refer to what the marine was experiencing. I write this perhaps a minute after waking. I'm bright eyed and bushy tailed.
When you have had suffient sleep and wake spontaneously sleep drunkiness is very unlikely to occur. However if you are chronically sleep deprived it is more common. 
Given single handing may result in chronic sleep deprivation you need to be more careful. Of equal concern is micro sleeps. This is when chronic sleep deprivation results in sleep intruding into wake. Given in a normal it may take 90-120m to enter REM fractured sleep may result in REM deprivation. The pressure to have REM may cause dreaming while "awake".


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

outbound said:


> Given single handing may result in chronic sleep deprivation you need to be more careful. Of equal concern is micro sleeps. This is when chronic sleep deprivation results in sleep intruding into wake. Given in a normal it may take 90-120m to enter REM fractured sleep may result in REM deprivation. The pressure to have REM may cause dreaming while "awake".


This may help explain the "hallucinations" noted by single handed sailors like Joshua Slocum and Manry (Tinkerbelle) in their sailing chronicles


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

The other impact beyond loss of judgement is irritability and lassitude. Once I watched my line from windvane to,wheel chaff nearly through. I kept saying " frankly I don't give a damn" then laughed. I then became panicked at my behavior and re rove a new line.

Having routines like walking the deck checking for chaff, checking the bilge, scheduled log entries etc. help prevent mistakes but there's a point where heading in and anchoring or hoving too to get sleep just makes sense.

From friends hear stories of them taking their boats out to be by themselves when stressed or angry. Admittedly the canvas can do miracles but when distracted mistakes and injuries are more likely.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

personally, at 74 years of age, I no longer can tolerate sleep deprivation - I just fall asleep at the helm after 24 hours non stop sailing. Sometimes, even before 24 hours. 

There are inlets that I will no longer enter, Hatteras, Oregon and a couple others that are just too nasty, even at slack tide. Therefore, I heave-to, mainly during the middle of the day, sleep for as many hours as possible, then I can sail through the night and into the next day with no problem. 

One of the things I quickly discovered that heaving-to is not as easy as many folks would like you to believe. It takes some pretty savvy sailing techniques to do it properly and not have the boat continuing to slog along at one or two MPH. In order for me to achieve that perfect angle to the wind, preferably about 50 degrees, I have to use a 6-foot parachute off a bridle. Then, and only then, will be boat stop all forward progress, and very, very slowly drift downwind. 

And, with my medical background, I can assure you that sleep deprivation is dumb as dirt. The human body cannot tolerate it, certain organs begin to malfunction, and it's damned hard on the cardiovascular system. In fact, during WWII one of the best methods of extracting information from enemy soldiers was to use sleep deprivation. It worked much better than pain, and I'm sure it is still used today.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

heres to staying awake at the helm guys

(I have some scary, like most of us do, eye opening adrenaline rushing kind of stories related to staying awake on watch but fear it wont be well received so Ill just leave it at STAY AWAKE NO MATTER WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

cheers

and merry christmas


----------



## theonecalledtom (Jan 2, 2008)

FoolishMuse's book has a good section on sleep citing a variety of long distance sailors personal experiences and also clinical studies. Hallucinations are part and parcel of it.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

theonecalledtom said:


> FoolishMuse's book has a good section on sleep citing a variety of long distance sailors personal experiences and also clinical studies. Hallucinations are part and parcel of it.


Yep, I read them. Neat stuff.

Gary


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

christian.hess said:


> heres to staying awake at the helm guys


Agreed.

On one Atlantic crossing we passed a mid-size Jeanneau (45'? something like that) on a reciprocal course. We say them on the horizon and started calling them on the VHF about 3 miles out. We watched carefully (we had the chute up) and neither of us changed course. We passed within about 250 meters of one another. Never any sign of activity on deck. No response on the radio.

A couple of hours in good view and no contact, no motion, no activity.

We were hoping they might have some extra tampons.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

If they did they put them in the wrong hole. 
Have earplugs on the boat after reading putting one in one ear ( not both) might help with sea sickness. Now wonder about the wisdom of that due to fear crew will do both ears and forget to take them out on watch.


----------



## aloof (Dec 21, 2014)

SVAuspicious said:


> On one Atlantic crossing we passed a mid-size Jeanneau ... Never any sign of activity on deck. No response on the radio


Nothing wrong with that. Do they have some obligation to wave or answer the radio? You would be unlikely to see me in such a situation. I don't sit outside. I doubt you would see my head pop out the hatch for a quick look. The radio is usually off. And, yes, I love sleeping.

My singlehanded tips?

1 - Dual autopilots. Fully installed and ready to go. A/B switch.
2 - Absolutely clear decks, cockpit and rails. No jugs. No outboards. No paraphanalia anywhere. Absolutely nothing but two winch handles.
3 - Get plenty of sleep before you need it.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

I think first-timers on any sort of offshore jaunt are more likely to suffer from sleep issues, and that it can come on much quicker than anyone would expect.

The unfamiliar routine, motion, worries all compound quickly. I can recall realizing I'd been having a conversation with a sailbag on deck late on an evening watch after only two nights at sea..


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

aloof said:


> Nothing wrong with that. Do they have some obligation to wave or answer the radio? You would be unlikely to see me in such a situation. I don't sit outside. I doubt you would see my head pop out the hatch for a quick look. The radio is usually off. And, yes, I love sleeping.


And if I had a similar watch protocol and had been a tad North?


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Ok so I'll open myself up to ridicule.
I think it's easier to sail a 40-50' boat by yourself than a 20-35' boat but easier to dock or moor the smaller vessel.
The bigger craft is more permissive. Not timing that wave just right is not a knockdown. Not getting the tack done as quickly as possible doesn't mean being in irons. Things happen slower. The platform is more stable. Going forward although longer is easier. Given size even with crew you are not expected to not have the mechanical advantage of a winch or other aid. When things go wrong you have the space for tools and spares. Weather is much less of a concern and snug spots in the cockpit are more likely. There is space to lie down in the cockpit. And most importantly it's more likely you will have a reliable below deck AP and big screens.
The smaller boat has less freeboard. There is chance you can safely jump off and tie that springline when docking. The smaller boat has less inertia. There is a chance when you go to neutral the boat will stop. It's more responsive to the throttle. You only have to think 2 steps ahead not three or four. You have enough room in the fairway to line up and make corrections or bail out if necessary. The smaller boat has less beam so that 2 feet spare to the next boat is a much larger percentage of total length and turning radius. There is even a chance you can fend off. The smaller boat has less wind age. There is a chance for you to rig a bridle off that very short pendant while holding the pendant.
In short if I know when daysailing and I will leave a slip and will have to go back into a slip unless I'm totally confident there will be line handlers if the wind is over 15 I might just stay put and do maintenance. Down where I'm am currently cruising there are many places you can't anchor. The pendants end in a little ring. You have to thread your line through their ring. If you put their ring on the horn of a cleat you can't get a line through it. In the Xmas winds it's interesting.


----------



## aloof (Dec 21, 2014)

SVAuspicious said:


> And if I had a similar watch protocol and had been a tad North?


You or they would have turned a little bit to keep a safe distance? That's what I would do. What I meant was that you cannot know that they weren't watching. You only know that they were not visible or communicating.

Like said above: A longer boat is easier to singlehand. They can be much more stable. Lighter displacement, narrow beam and no overhangs helps too.

Entering a slip can be a challenge. Usually there are people on docks that can help. Plus, cruisers typically rarely enter slips.


----------

